# General > Recommendations >  Cairngorm, Everest or Easter Ross?

## freckles

Can anyone help me choose between these 3 companies for my new windows?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Tony

Personally I would recommend Cairngorm as the two old guys who fit them in the county are trades men of the old school who take pride in their work and do an excellent job. They also have an office in Thurso with a young lady who is very helpful.

----------


## WeeBurd

Sorry, Freckles,  I can't help here.  We went with Norscot,  and were delighted with their (windows) product and installation.  Friendly, hardworking chaps!  :Grin:  Added bonus of them being a local company too. Not too happy with their doors,  but they have been more than happy to try and rectify the probs we've experienced.

Is there any particular reason you're not considering them in your choice?  I appreciate you may not want to share  :Wink:  .

----------


## pink

We got cairngorm about 6 months ago . No faults and your right tony the 2 guys Tom and Sid did a fantastic job . I would recomend them .

----------


## dragonfly

depends on your budget,  if you can afford them I'd go with Everest for the quality and the lifetime guarantee.

Had Easter Ross before and no problems but have had serious problems with Cairngorm (to the extent of going to solicitors to get problems sorted)

If you have a visit from  Everests new northern manager,  david something or other, be prepared for him shooting down all other companies - would have preferred him to give me the good points of everest than the failings of his counterparts

----------


## DRM

Windowcraft of Orkney fitted ours, 3 weeks from order to Delivery and fitted perfectly and a very good competitve price - Run by a local man _ Gary Dickson who came from Lyth and now he Trades out of Caithness as well -was a good proffesional job from start to finish

----------


## windswept

Could *not* recommend Cairngorm Windows - especially tilt before turn design.  the wind howls in all out TBT windows to the extent that the draft easliy blows out a candle.   Its too long a story to go into but suffice to say this company have been a nightmare to deal with.
 ::

----------


## henry20

I went for Norscot - only problem was a dodgy handle which was sorted as soon as I phoned them!  They were also my cheapest quote - I got quoted by Norscot, Sinclair Windows & Easter Ross.

Failing that, I would have gone for Easter Ross because of how professional they were.

----------


## Bobinovich

We had Cairngorm in last year for new windows and doors as well as a back conservatory and front porch extension.  There wasn't much between them and Easter Ross in price but Cairngorm got it because their rep. didn't use any anti-opposition tactics - we even told ER that is why they didn't get the contract so hopefully they learn from their mistakes.

We did try a couple of local companies but they admitted to being either too busy or knowingly unable to beat Cairngorm & ER's prices.

The whole job took just 6 weeks from start to finish (3 days for windows only) so very happy with timescales.  We were quite specific that we didn't want to live on a building site for any longer than was necessary - on the really good days the guys worked from 8am 'til 8pm!

Since then we've had a door leak a little and a few window draughts but they were just settling in - they've recently been back and tweaked those which we had concerns with.

Aftersales can be a bit on teh slow side but it's just a case of being persistent - yes I know it shouldn't be the case but it's a common fault these days.

Other than that the guys were professional, fast and tidied up well after themselves.  They were also good craick!

----------


## steveler

If you want quuality at the right price try Weatherseal too. They build and install a better quality unit than most and are better than Everest on price too.

They are also setting up a branch in the County so there is a local contact person to deal with which makes a big difference.

----------


## KILTIECAULDBUM

> If you want quuality at the right price try Weatherseal too. They build and install a better quality unit than most and are better than Everest on price too.
> 
> They are also setting up a branch in the County so there is a local contact person to deal with which makes a big difference.


Weatherseal & Everest are the same company only kept apart by name. If you phoned Everest first but didn't accept the quote, you will find that you get a mysterious call from Weatherseal who will start the whole thing over again but make it slightly cheaper than Everest.
As for setting up in the County, that "storyline" has been branded about for the last ten years. So has the so called "discount" sales pitch, that they are looking for show homes in the area & have picked you, or because they don't advertise heavily they can pass all the savings on to you, or the "phone close" (where they have already sat in your house for the minimum of 3 hours that they have been told to by the company) then they phone the "Boss" to get you a final, substantial, discount that you have to sign for there & then. You would be "daft" not to buy from them as the original quote, now 4 hours earlier, was £14,000.00 but now, for tonight only, wait for it, WAIT FOR IT, a "DOUBLE DISCOUNT" lol, now only £3,500.00 wow.!!  ::  In all honesty though, Everest & Weatherseal are not the only "company" who adopt these tactics as you might find out!!
My advice through experience, is to get 3 quotes from who you think you would like to do the job, tell them they have 30-45 mins max, you don't want any "what the price should be" just the best price they can do & you will be back in touch after you have had it all confirmed in writing. If you explain this to them up front, then they are under no illusions of getting a "sale on the night" & will help to cut out most of the "poo" lol. 
You can then decide in your own time, with your 3 quotes in front of you, who YOU want to do the installation for you.
Hope some of this helps  ::  .

----------


## henry20

> My advice through experience, is to get 3 quotes from who you think you would like to do the job,....You can then decide in your own time, with your 3 quotes in front of you, who YOU want to do the installation for you.
> Hope some of this helps  .


Have to agree with this.  A good salesman won't tell you that their product is *the best* on the market, but they will tell you the key features and good points of that product.  A good salesman will know that they can get your sale on merit without shunning their competition.

Any company worth considering would not expect a sale there and then.   ::

----------


## KILTIECAULDBUM

> A good salesman will know that they can get your sale on merit without shunning their competition.
> 
> Any company worth considering would not expect a sale there and then.


Now you're turning it all round to wear your "salesman's hat". 
Freckles was asking for advice as a prospective customer. From the salesmans point of view, why shouldn't he expect to get it "on the night"? If he believes his company & product to be the best, the customer agrees & has decided even before he gets there that, because of recommendation for instance & if it's affordable to them they will buy on the night from him, he's not going to say "oh hold on, I can't take your order tonight that's not the done thing!! Get another couple of quotes & if you're still sure I'll come back"!! 
What you are talking about is known as an "order taker" who will maybe get 1 sale in 5 appointments, because they HOPE to get the sale on merit or something else like his "personality" & wait till they HOPEFULLY hear back from the customer. A SALESMAN'S job starts when the customer says NO!! A good salesman will get 1 sale out of 2 or 3 appointments, by being pro-active & following things up etc.
That is why I advised Freckles to be upfront with the salesmen about what THEY wanted & to keep full control of the way things go. If Freckles gets good enough feedback about one particular company then an order on the night might be what they decide on, but that's their prerogative.
As to what you said about "any company worth considering not expecting a sale there & then", any decent company who wants to survive in this day & age MUST expect sales on the night as it makes much better business sense in the long run, with the salesman not having to make 2 & 3 journeys to the same house, when they could be at another house for a fresh appointment!!  :: 
Anyway Freckles, I wish you the best of luck.  :Wink:

----------


## henry20

> Now you're turning it all round to wear your "salesman's hat". 
> Freckles was asking for advice as a prospective customer. From the salesmans point of view, why shouldn't he expect to get it "on the night"? .....


 ::  First of all, its biologically impossible for me to be a salesman and the sales I make involve pouring pints!!  

No pressure sales required there!!

I was speaking from my experience of when I had people quote for windows - I got 3 quotes and none made me feel pressured into making my decision there and then!  None had to make a return visit to my house except the company I chose to make final measurements once they'd got the order.

You missed the vital word in my statement:  Any company worth considering would not *expect* a sale there and then.  Product/price (or both) should win in the end.  If they are truly competitive, they know their market.

I stand by this.  Had they got the sale there and then, fine.  Everyone is happy, but they are in a business involving a lot of money and should understand that the customer has the right to study all the information in front of them - with more than 5 minutes thinking time.

I once had a firm call to quote for a kitchen ...... I got all the guff about on the night deals.  I was only 21 at the time and was feeling quite flustered that I had to make the decision there and then to get the best deal available.  I tried phoning my parents for advice, but they were out, so I phoned my sister.  (the rep had previously used my phone to call his boss to reduce the price as much as he could .....guff guff)  The boss phoned my phone (I was on mobile) for the rep to tell him 'No, I'm _still_ waiting for _her_ to make a decision'

Well, that was decision made.  NO SALE!!!!  

I will NEVER buy from a pushy salesman and am grateful that his boss phoned as I may just have gone through with the sale  ::

----------


## Bobinovich

That wouldn't have been Space Kitchens by any change would it Henry  :Grin: ?  We had the exact same patter and after hours we were like "On yer bike mate"!

I believe they're part of the same group as Weatherseal & Everest so simlar tactics are used all round.

----------


## KILTIECAULDBUM

[quote=henry20;199214] First of all, its biologically impossible for me to be a salesman and the sales I make involve pouring pints!! 

Sorry I did go on a bit. lol. I usually just type then preview, but I hit the submit button instead. I would have "edited" quite a bit I think  ::  And your right, in this day & age I should have said "sales person"  ::  
Bobinovich I bet is right too about it being Space kitchens? They use the sales tactics I described before & yes they are part of the Weatherseal / Everest group.
Now hopefully I am going to remember to hit the preview button!!!! lol.

----------


## henry20

> That wouldn't have been Space Kitchens by any change would it Henry?





> Bobinovich I bet is right too about it being Space kitchens?


 ::  who?? surely never  ::

----------


## catherine nicol

We researched 2 of the companies that you are asking about and Easter Ross were the best price.  Considerably less than Cairngorm who had same spec products and same delivery time.

We had 11 windows and two doors fitted all in the space of 4 days.  Excellent workmanship and excellent tradesmen.  Very pleasant, tidy and hardworking.

Aftersales service excellent.  They sent someone along 2 weeks after the fitting to make sure we hadn't got any problems with the windows/doors.

We phoned afterwards as a window handle was tight and they sent someone along to do the adjustment.

Excellent quotation from Manager Dougie MacKay and excellent service by the tradesmen.  I would certainly recommend them to anyone and I would have no hesitation in using them again if I ever required windows/doors in the future.

----------


## HomeFixit

My sister recently got her windows and doors done by Norscot and she was just delighted with them.  She had them back after a couple of weeks to fix the doors which weren't closing very well, but they fixed them no problem.

----------


## oldchemist

We had windows & doors fitted by Easter Ross last summer. Everest was possibly marginally better quality but approx twice the price. No pushy sales pitch, excellent technicians and good follow-up to check for probs.

----------


## plutonio

We have had Cairngorm fit windows in our old home less than 1 year ago and the standard was excellent. Last month we had Easter Ross fit a new conservatory and once again the quality, workmanship, after sales have been second to non.
A lot of good old fashioned companies out there, i guess a lot depends on your personal preference and of course price.

----------


## stekar

We recently had all our windows replaced by Cairngorm and are very pleased with them and the two blokes that fitted them were briliant.

We only got the one quote from Cairngorn, as I'd heard bad reports about the other two local companies.

----------


## Froggie

Wouldn't go for everest.  Not only are they the dearest, they are not to willing to follow up with their so called life time guarantee!!!  
My mum had problems with a window that wouldn't shut, which they repaired once and then wouldn't repair when the same fault happened on the other half.  Their locking mechanisim in the front door jammed as well. ::

----------


## catlover

Easter Ross fitted my windows and doors . The quality was good and the guys very pleasant. They had to come back and do some refitting as there were draughts however they did this quickly. Everest however I would certainly not recomend having seen the shambles of a job they did on a £19000 conservatory. The product is good, however the some of their fitters if you can call them that are rubbish  and as for before & after sales service forget it. If for some reason anyone chooses this company I would recommend you do not part with one penny until you are 100% satisfied with the job because they just do not want to know once the final price has been paid. Then again they are not even that interested when things are going pear shaped during the job either ! ::

----------

